# tricks



## wafflepeep (Jan 20, 2007)

what kinds of things can you teach rats? I know their smart and 
i wanted to know what you could teach them can they learn stuff like fetch? if they can learn things what kinds of things have you taught your rats to do?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

You can teach them to come when called, recognize their names, stay, figure out puzzles(like for birds and such).

Just about any basic dog training and a few bird-like tricks(if you're patient enuogh).

I've taught both my girls and boys to come when called(it doesn't always work but a treat definitely helps them along  ), and one of my girls to climb to my shoulder on command.

Just have fun with it, really!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you can teach them just about anything you could teach a dog. i always teach my rats to recognize their names and come when called. i have taught certain rats certain tricks as well. i find the tricks they are able to learn are dependent on their personality. i taught my first rat even to roll over. the newest trick i've been working on with my newest rat is kisses. we're up 60% reliablity now. but i've also taught my rat to "bridge" (its when they get from one place to the other by following you extended arms). i've never tried fetch though... oh i saw a video of rats doing tricks. http://www.lilratscal.com/AboutMe2.htm scroll down til you find "ice fishing". very cute little video


----------

